# 

## invx

POST EDYTOWANY - aktualizacja linków i informacji:

*Jak wklejać zdjęcia:*

 Instrukcja:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cie-na-forum

 Watek do testowania:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...oczne-na-forum

*Jak szukać informacji?*

 Na czerwonym pasku na górze strony, po prawej jest przycisk "Wyszukiwanie zaawansowane".
 Wciśnij i wybierz "Wyszukiwanie". Teraz wybierz w dodatkowych opcjach - wyszukiwanie na forum (wybierz interesujący cię dział) , zaznacz czy chcesz wyszukiwac wg. postów czy wg. tematów i wpisz szukane słowo. 
 Wyszukiwarka wyszukuje dokładnie to, co się wpisze. Z tego powodu szukając informacji warto wpisywać słowa odmienione przez przypadki. Np. "ściana", "ściany", "ścianach" itd. 

Zakładanie nowego tematu:
 Jeśli jesteście pewni, że nie ma już takiego tematu, zakładając nowy proszę o wpisywanie hasła przewodniego w mianowniku, co ułatwi poszukiwania przez wyszukiwarkę - np. zamiast "mam problem, pomóżcie" należy wpisać: "Silikaty - metoda murowania"


*Najczęściej zadawane pytania na forum*

Forum zostało podzielone na działy aby ułatwić wyszukiwanie informacji. W tym celu proszę o zadawanie pytań w konkretnych działach, które dotyczą tematu pytania, a nie tylko w _"Wymiana doświadczeń ogólnie"_

O ogrzewaniu, piecach, paliwie -> w dziale ogrzewanie
O kominkach -> w dziale kominki
O roślinach, altankach, grillach -> w dziale ogrody
O porady dotyczce przepisów -> w dziale prawnym
O elementach wyposażenia wnętrz, kolorach ścian -> w dziale wnętrza
itd. 

*"Podłogi, schody, taras" - najczęściej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zanim-zapytasz

Ogrzewanie - najczęsciej szukane tematy z tego działu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ysz-nowy-temat!

*"Odkurzacze centralne" - najczęściej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...70#post5909470

*"Kominki" - najczęściej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...02#post5910102

*Projekty domów - najczęsciej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ysz-nowy-temat!

*"Ogrody - pamiętajcie o ogrodach" - najczęściej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cia-na-forum

Zestawienia roslin zależnie od stanowiska, gleby i wilgotności:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9Bci-i-odczynu

*Wnętrza - najczęściej szukane tematy z tego działu*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%BCysz-nowy!

AGD i RTV w domu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owy-w%C4%85tek

************
*Ciekawe wątki z "Wymiana doświadczeń'*

Cechy taniego domu - jak szukac projektów, na czym oszczędzać:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ac-dom/page120

Jak zbudowac dom do 200tyś:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns-marzy%C4%87

Jak zbudować dom do 300 tyś:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%9B-z%C5%82)

Początek budowy:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=mi%C4%99dzy

Prace wykończeniowe:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...NIOWYCH-po-SSO

******
*Biała i czarna lista wykonawców - pogrupowane są wg. województw (wyszukiwać wg. województw lub słów "biała", "czarna"). Tu znajdziesz namiary na polecanych wykonawców i ostrzeżenia przed niesolidnymi*

************
część linków może być nieaktualna, bo pochodzi sprzed 6-10 lat
*Płyty gipsowo kartonowe i poddasze*

ť Sufit podwieszany
ť Płyty GK zamiast tynków
ť Co najpierw - tynki czy ścianki działowe z g-k? 
ť Ścianki działowe - murowane czy płyta gipsowo-kartonowa 
ť Czy folia dachowa może przeciekać-pilne?!!!! 
ť Montaz plyt g-k w skosach poddasza 
ť G-K a płytki? 
ť Profile przyscienne w suficie podwieszanym - jak...? 
ť Docieplenie poddasza uzytkowego raz juz docieplanego 
ť Łączenie płyt g-k z tynkowanymi ścianami
ť Szpachlowanie płyty G-K 
ť Co pierwsze - sufit czy ściana działowa? 
ť ściany działowe z płyt kartonowo-gipsowych? 
ť Montaż półek i innych na ścianach z płyt g-k
ť Płyty K/G zamiast tynków wewnętrzynych?? 
ť Folia paroszczelna 
ť Popękany tynk na styku płyty ze ścianą 
ť zelbeton na poddaszu  
ť Poddasze użytkowe bez r-g - JAK???
ť Jaki sposób wykańczania styków płyt G-K ?? 
ť Jaka konstrukcja sufitu g-k pod strop drewniany (użytkowy)? 
ť sufit z płyt k/g-dlaczego pękają połączenia? 
ť Stelaż pod płyty GK na poddaszu 
ť czy kładliście płyty kartonowe na drewniane rusztowanie  


*Tynki* _ -Rocky-_

ť Filcowanie tynków cementowo-wapiennych 
ť Jaki tynk lepszy tradycyjny czy gipsowy 
ť Jaki tynk wewnętrzny - mineralny, czy gipsowy 
ť Knauf czy tradycyjny tynk 
ť Nie schnące ściany - pomóżcie! 
ť Tynk cement-wap-czy zawsze gładz gipsowa? 
ť Tynk gipsowy czy cemetowo-wapienny 
ť Tynk gipsowy czy tradycyjny 
ť Tynki gipsowe w garażu 
ť Tynki tradycyjne czy maszynowy gips 
ť Tynki tradycyjne z agregatu. 
ť Tynki wewnetrzne 
ť Tynki wewnętrzne tradycyjne czy gipsowe 
ť Tynki wewnętrzne tradycyjne, gipsowe, z płyt g-k 


*Okna*

ť Szukam dobrych okien - czyli wszytstko o oknach
ť Wszystko o do tej pory bylo na forum o oknach


*Podłogi, jastrychy, wylewki*

ť jak długo schnie wylewka? 
ť PIELĘGNACJA JASTRYCHU CEMENTOWEGO 
ť Jaka grubość podłogi na gruncie? 
ť Daliscie folie lub pape pod chudziak czy nie? 
ť dylemat wylewki czy tynki 
ť Jaka grubość styropianu pod wylewkę? 
ť Jakiej grubości macie szlichte tzn ostatnią wylewke?  
ť Folia 0,2 czy 0,3 pod wylewki? 
ť Sens ocieplania posadzki....  
ť Pęka mi wylewka w podłodze (ogrzewanej) 
ť skrzypiace panele wnerwiaja mnie 
ť 15 cm styropianu pod wylewką to nie za dużo??  
ť Chudy beton podkład - z betoniarki czy betoniarni? 
ť Jaką dać siatkę na spękaną wylewkę zanim ułożą tarrakotę??
ť Ocieplenie podłogi 
ť Wylewka na deski 
ť Ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie... 
ť garaż z kratką ściekową czy bez 
ť piaszcząca się posadzka - jak i czym zagruntowac?  
ť PYtanie do fachowca od kładzenia płytek 
ť czy folia pod chudziak? 
ť Wylewka pomiędzy legarami? 
ť Styropian w podłodze pod kominkiem - dlaczego nie dawać? 
ť Pękające posadzki 
ť Prawidłowa wylewka 
ť Jaki styropian pod podłogę na gruncie?  
ť papa czy folia? 
ť Izolacja pozioma ścian: papa czy folia? 
ť Nie wybrany humus. Kto mieszka w takim domu?  
ť WYLEWKA SIE UGINA !!!! 
ť izolacja akustyczna pod podloga 
ť Posadzka w garażu 
ť Zbrojenie posadzki ??? - po co ??? 
ť Kto ma rację??? PAPA TERMOZGRZEWALNA  
ť Posadzka w garażu 
ť podłogówka i siatka zbrojeniowa 
ť tynki a wylewki - dyle macik 
ť Klej do terakoty  
ť Klej do płytek??? 
ť 400kg cementu na m3 betonu z betoniarki?? 
ť Podłoga na grunice ocieplona kermazytem 
ť Co na podłegę w garażu
ť Wylewki - zbroić czy nie


*Impregnacja więźby dachowej* _ -Rocky-_

ť impregnat do więźby
ť Czyimpregnować drewno ciśnieniowo przed struganiem
ť Czym impregnować więżbę
ť Czymi mpregnować więżbę
ť Dach
ť drewno- kiedy, czym i jak konserwować
ť Drewno na dach - impregnowac jeszcze raz przed polozeniem
ť Drewno na więźbę - jakie
ť Drewno na więźbę - jakie i gdzie tanio kupić
ť drewno na więźbę a impregnacja
ť Drewno na więźbę dachową
ť impregnacja - istniejaca folia dachowa
ť impregnacja cisnieniowa
ť Impregnacja desek pod pełne deskowanie - tak czy nie
ť Impregnacja drewna
ť Impregnacjad rewna na wiezbe
ť impregnacja drewna na więźbę
ť Impregnacja drewna na więźbę_inny_1
ť impregnacja drewna na więźbę - porady a praktyka
ť Impregnacj adrewna_inny_1
ť Impregnacja drewna_inny_2
ť Impregnacja krokwi, malowanie krokwi.
ť impregnacja postawionej więźby
ť impregnacja próżniowo-ciśnieniowa
ť Impregnacja solna więźby dachowej
ť Impregnacja więźby dachowej - pilna sprawa
ť Impregnacja więźby w grudniu
ť impregnacja więżby
ť impregnacja więźby a deszcz
ť impregnacja zanurzeniowa w tartaku
ť Impregnaty,jak głęboko wnikają
ť Impregnowana(i sucha) więźba.
ť jak impregnować więźbe i kiedy
ť jak wyleczyc drewno wiezby
ť Kiedy impregnować przetarte drewno na więźbę Proszę o radę.
ť Krokwiez drzewa mokrego i suchego
ť MITEK
ť poco heblować 4-stronnie więźbę dachową
ť Impregnacja ciśnieniowa więźby
ť porozmawiajmyo drewnie na dach
ť pytanie do tych co kupili juz więżbę
ť środek do impregnacji drewna samemu - siarczan miedzi
ť Wężbadachowa
ť wiezba
ť Wiezba_inny_1
ť Więźba
ť więźba_inny_1
ť więźba- skąd drewno
ť Więźba dachowa
ť Więźba dachowa. Jakie kupujecie drewno
ť Więźbaz robakami, Ratunku
ť własnedrzewo - więźba
ť wycinkadrzewa z lasu na więźbe - co radzicie
ť więźba- skąd drewno


*Kolejność wykonywania prac* _ -Rocky-_

ť Kompletny harmonogram prac
ť    Stan zero - kolejnosc prac 
ť  Co zimą 
ť   kolejność robót  
ť   I co dalej. 
ť www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=757]  co najszybciej robić?[/url]  
ť    Co wcześnie okna czy tynki wewnątrz 
ť   Jaka jest kolejność prac wykończeniowych ??? 
ť   Jaka kolejność prac wew i zew w domu ??
ť   Układam harmonogram budowy - proszę o pomoc 


*Wszystko o fundamentach*_ -AGA444-_

ť  zbrojenie na ceglach
ť Jak ocieplić fundament wylany w gruncie:
ť Fundament - projekt, a wizja wykonawcy
ť Czy można nie ocieplać ściany fundamentowej
ť ściany fundamentowe wylewane vs z bloczków
ť ściany fundamentowe wylewane czy z bloczków
ť Fundament w deskowaniu czy w gruncie:
ť Jaka kolejność warstw przy ocieplaniu ściany fundamentowej
ť Na jaką głębokość kopie się fundament
ť ściana fundamentowa
ť Ława fundamentowa bez szalunku, trzeba folię?
ť Jak kopać ręcznie czy mechanicznie?
ť Robię fundament - o czym pamiętać? kanalizacja itd
ť Jak wykonać przepusty przez fundament
ť Ważne pytania dotyczące wylewania chudziaka
ť Grunt to glina, jaka izolacja fundamentów
ť Jak tanio wykonać fundamenty
ť Fundament - rozterki/pytania 
ť Kilka pytań dot. budowy
ť Przeczytałem kupę postów i dalej nie wiem...
ť Fundamenty w folii
ť Jak policzyć ilość potrzebnego betonu
ť Inny fundament?
ť Fundamenty
ť W jakiej temperaturze można wylewać fundamenty?
ť ściana fundamentowa - beton czy cegła?
ť Czym zabezpieczyć na zimę
ť Legalett - doświadczenia mieszkańców
ť Czy w ogóle wykonywać izolację pionową fundamentów i ławy
ť Ławy bez szalowania - na gruncie
ť Fundament 3 warstwowy z bloczków - proszę o opinię
ť Izolacja pionowa fundamentu - baaardzo proszę o opinie !!!
ť Ile płaciliście za fundamenty???
ť Ile czasu mogą leżeć fundamenty?
ť Obsypywanie fundamentów piachem od zewnątrz
ť Fundamenty w końcu paĽdziernika
ť Jakie bloczki fundamentowe
ť Popękane ławy fundamentowe
ť Ławy fundamentowe - izolacje niezbędna czy nie?
ť Jaka szer. fundamentu?
ť Podsypka pod ławy fundamentowe??
ť Fundamenty - zarysowania i pęknięcia
ť Instalacja odgromowa, uziemienie
ť Fundamenty lane do ziemi kiedy można?
ť Bez ;chudziaka”?!?!?!
ť Obsypanie fundamentów
ť Ile trzeba odczekać, aby wsypać piasek w fundament?
ť Fundament wylany w ziemi - jak zaizolować i ocieplić
ť Fundamenty z bloczków czy lany beton
ť Klejenie styropianu do ściany fundamentowej
ť Drenaż opaskowy
ť Jaka folia do wykopu pod fundament - pilne!!!
ť Jaki fundament lepszy?
ť Czy pod ścianki działowe trzeba robić fundament?
ť Fundamenty na podmokłym gruncie
ť Fundament i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych
ť Fundamenty??? Potrzebna fachowa opinia!!!
ť Ławy bez szalowania - na gruncie
ť Pilne! - pęknięcie na fundamencie
ť Fundament na gruncie niejednorodnym-pomocy?
ť Pierwsze ;ciekawe” pomysły wykonawcy - stan zero
ť Fundamenty-zapomniano
ť Polewanie wodą piachu - proszę o ;oświecenie”
ť Czym zasypywać fundament
ť Fundamenty w szalunku z ziemi - znacie to ...???
ť Fundamenty wylewane w gruncie
ť Czy konieczny jest drenaż w glinie!!
ť Z czego fundament
ť Fundament na nieprzepuszczalnym gruncie
ť Wzmacnianie fundamentów
ť Fundamenty: beton, czy bloczki betonowe
ť Czy izolować pionowo fundamenty betonowe?
ť Jaki szeroki fundament
ť Mój architekt nie zgadza się na izolację fundamentów!?
ť Czym wypełnić fundament? Betonem czy piaskiem?
ť Fundament - czy tak można?
ť Ocieplenie fundamentów 
ť Co na fundament?
ť Problem z fundamentami
ť Bloczki fundamentowe z silki?
ť Czy dom naprawdę musi ;siąść”?
ť Czy ocieplać taki fundament ?
ť Zabezpieczenie przed zimą
ť Mam dylemat: fundament wylewany w grunt czy w deskowanie?
ť Jaki beton na fundamenty?
ť Fundament w listopadzie?
ť Rapować czy nie?
ť Zamykać fundamenty na zimę czy nie?
ť Czy kontynuować budowę paĽdziernik - listopad?
ť Czy trzeba usuwać humus?
ť Fundamenty prosto w ziemię czy w szalunku?
ť Ława fundamentowa bez zbrojenia
ť Czy można postawić fundament na wiosnę, czy lepiej na jesieni?
ť Kurde .. zrobili mi fundament bez ław ...L
ť  Wysadzi mi fundamenty?
ť Czy zepsuli mi fundamenty?
ť Fundamenty w glinie
ť Czy dobrze myślę?
ť Zasypywanie fundamentów
ť Kamień węgielny
ť Ile czekać po zalaniu fundamentu?
ť Ile czasu odczekać po zalaniu fundamentu?
ť Kiedy ściągać szalunek fundamentów?
ť Koparka, czy łopata?
ť Obsypywanie fundamentów - czym?
ť Poprawna izolacja Fundamentow 


*Kominy*

ť KOMIN - SPIRALA ABSURDU 
ť Przejście Schiedlem przez dach - jak mocować
ť Jak uszczelnić komin od wewnątrz? 
ť Niedkokładnie wymurowany komin
ť Komin murowany czy systemowy ?
ť z CZego komin do kominka ?
ť Popękał mi komin 
ť Wkład do komina
ť Komin systemowy spaliwnowy i dostawienie wentylacyjnych
ť Przeciek przy kominie
ť Jak wykonczyc komin systemowy
ť Komin systemowy a więźba dachowa
ť Jak powinien byc zakończony komin
ť Systemy kominowe ZAPEL
ť Kominy schiedel
ť Kto ma komin z cegły bez wkładu ?
ť Czy cegła klinkierowa na komin musi być pełna? 
ť Przesunięcie podłączenia pieca w kominie systemowym
ť Budować komin czy nie ?
ť JAki komin ? murowany czy systemowy ?
ť Komin schiedel
ť Ile kominów macie ?
ť Murowanie kominów
ť Wkłady kominowe - czy konieczne ?
ť Systemowe kominy firmy ZAPEL


*Ocieplenia*

Najczęściej popełniane błędy w dociepleniach


*Kłopoty z folia wstępnego krycia*

ť Uwaga na folię paroprzepuszczalną
ť Kapie mi z dachu na podłogę - pomocy!!! 
ť  folia TYVEK a wiezba impregnowana 
ť  LUDZIE!!! DESKOWAĆ CZY NIE?? 
ť pełne deskowanie - czy warto? 
ť Przeciek folii Tyvek na krokwiach 
ť Czy folia moze przeciekać?


*Problemy z akustyką*_ -ania-_

ť wyciszenie ściany
ť hałasujący sąsiedzi
ť stosowanie niektórych norm w budownictwie
ť akustyka ścian
ť akustyka w nowym domu
ť izolacja akustyczna ytong'a
ť akustyka wnętrza
ť problem z akustyką
ť hałas zza ściany
ť jak solidnie wyciszyć mieszkanie
ť łazienka sąsiadów za ścianą
ť wyciszenie mieszkania od innych 


*Inne*

ť Układani kostki brukowej krok po kroku
ť Docieplanie cokołu i podpiwniczenia metodą lekką mokrą
ť Czy gruz ceglany jest dobry do budowy zjazdu? 
ť Dobrze zdjęty humus czy źle -skąd wiedzieć ???? 
ť Złe doświadczenia z Legallet
ť PRAEFA jest O.K
ť Co robicie sami ? 
ť   Co najpierw; wanna czy płytki 
ť Niezbędne narzędzia dla początkującego płytkarza
ť Plastyfikator zamiast wapna ?
ť Przepisy na zaprawy
ť Żebro rozdzielcze
ť Deski i trzcina zamias płyt GK
ť Stropy styropianowe
ť Stropy ze styropianu
ť Strop styropianowy
ť Jakaś dobta literatura fachowa
ť Dobra książka o budowaniu
ť Dobra książka na początek
ť Styropian 15 a 20 - duża różnica?


*Alarmy* _ -Ania-_

ť Czy można samemu założyć alarm?
ť Ile kosztuje system alarmowy? 
ť Czy ktoś sam wykonał instalacje alarmową??
ť alarm jeszcze raz - czujki zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne 
ť Instalacja alarmowa!!! 
ť Alarm w domu - gdzie centrala, kable itp - 3 pytania.
ť Zabezpieczenie domu przez alarm przy wejsciu na dzialke
ť Alarmy do samodzielnego montażu 
ť Instalacja alarmowa raz jeszcze 
ť Bandyci i sposoby obrony. 
ť instalacja alarmowa połączona z internetem. 
ť Wszytsko instalacji alarmowej

----------


## Rocky

To i ja za przykładem *invxa* podaję parę linków (posegregowane z moich ulubionych   :smile:  ): 

*Kolejność robót*
=> Kompletny harmonogram prac 
=> Stan zero - kolejnosc prac
=> kolejność robót
=> I co dalej.
=> co najszybciej robić
=> Co wcześnie okna czy tynki wewnątrz
=> Jaka jest kolejność prac wykończeniowych
=> Jaka kolejność prac wew i zew w domu
=> Układam harmonogram budowy - proszę o pomoc
=> Co zimą

----------


## invx

dokleilem linki o fundamentach z postu *AGA444*
=> http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47424  :Wink2:  

azeby wszytsko bylo w jedym miejscu, czy sa jakies glosy przeciwko ??   :big tongue:

----------


## invx

SILIKATY

no jest   :Wink2:  

=> http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47235

jutro cos jeszcze doszukam i podrzuce tutaj jak sie uda   :smile:

----------


## KrzysiekMarusza

Dopisałbym jeszcze wątek [Złe doświadczenia z Legalett]
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ghlight=praefa
oraz ten [PRAEFA JEST O.K.]
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ghlight=praefa

pozdr - Krzysiek

----------


## Rocky

*Aida77* tu jest trochę   :Wink2:  do poczytania => Kilka rad dla początkujących na moje 2 urodziny  :wink:

----------


## Aida77

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...130302#1130302

http://www.szkielet.pl
pozdrawiam

----------


## rustin

Szukałem bardzo długo tego tematu, niestety linki nie działają. Czy mógłby ktoś je poprawić? Obojętnie co kliknę otwiera sie
http://miesiecznik-murator.muratordom.pl/murator/

----------


## Elfir

Od czasu zamieszczenia tych linków forum przeszło kilka gruntownych remontów. Część tematów została zarchiwizowana. Stad te linki nie działają.

Zaczęłam dopisywac nowe linki w pierwszym poście invixa - te na samej górze. Po gwiazdkach są stare linki i też opisałam, że są nieaktywne.

----------

